
Ask HN: How do you host your static site? - lowpro
I&#x27;ve finally got around to fixing my blog, and currently host on 000webhost, but I was wondering if anyone has a good flow for hosting their static site? I use hugo to generate it, and it would be nice to stay on the command line the whole time, which I know I could do with ftp though a little powershell, but I want to see the work flow of others.
======
mattkevan
Netlify is great for static sites - I use it for all mine.

All I need do is push to my Bitbucket repo and Netlify automatically pulls the
latest changes and runs the build command. That, combined with a CMS-as-
service like Forestry.io or Cloudcannon makes for a very seamless experience.

------
jgowans
Auto-build your hugo site and host on Aerobatic & Bitbucket.
[https://www.aerobatic.com/blog/easy-hugo-continuous-
deployme...](https://www.aerobatic.com/blog/easy-hugo-continuous-deployment)

------
0x54MUR41
I use GitLab Pages [1] for hosting my blog. It offers many static site
platforms. Jekyll, Hugo, and Pelican, for example.

The work flow is simple. First, I fork one of example projects provided by
GitLab [2]. Then, I make changes (creating a new post or fixing the site
title). I don't forget to enable shared runners as mentioned by GitLab itself.
Shared runners build and run your changes on Docker. Finally, I make commits
and push it to remote server using command line. Let the machine build your
changes!

Note: you can set up your SSL and domain configurations.

[1]: [https://pages.gitlab.io](https://pages.gitlab.io)

[2]: [https://gitlab.com/groups/pages](https://gitlab.com/groups/pages)

------
ireflect
I keep an upload.sh script with each site, which basically just contains the
rsync command required to sync it up to a server.

For the most part I host them on a VPS myself, using Sovereign (to which I'm a
contributor).

[http://github.com/sovereign/sovereign](http://github.com/sovereign/sovereign)

~~~
lowpro
This tool is actually what I was looking for in terms of VPS usage. I knew
there had to be some type of self hosting easily deploy-able platform. Thanks
for sharing!

------
activatedgeek
I use Netlify to host my Hugo site. Here's a .travis.yml if you are looking
for automated builds.
[https://github.com/activatedgeek/website/blob/master/.travis...](https://github.com/activatedgeek/website/blob/master/.travis.yml)

------
digitalsanctum
GitHub pages. Convenient, free and fast enough.

